# Πρόστιμο του ΕΣΡ στην εκπομπή Escape της ΕΡΤ για τα αγγλικά της



## nickel (Oct 22, 2011)

Διάβασα την είδηση στο Έθνος:
*Ενόχλησαν το ΕΣΡ τα "επιβεβλημένα" -λόγω της φύσης της εκπομπής- αγγλικά της εκπομπής "Escape" στην ΕΤ-1 και θεώρησαν καλό να τιμωρήσουν την ΕΡΤ με πρόστιμο 15.000 ευρώ. *​Λεπτομέρειες δεν βρήκα, αλλά έριξα μια ματιά στη σελίδα της εκπομπής στην ΕΡΤ:
Καθημερινή νεανική εκπομπή για τις νέες τεχνολογίες, τα gadgets και τα νέα μέσα.
Το Internet αποτελεί πλέον αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι της καθημερινής μας ζωής. Η ψηφιακή επανάσταση και οι ραγδαίες εξελίξεις των τελευταίων δεκαετιών έχουν φέρει την τεχνολογία σε κάθε σπίτι, ενώ τα social media και τα smart phones έχουν αλλάξει τον τρόπο επικοινωνίας και διασκέδασης, την καθημερινότητά μας, τη ζωή μας. Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι οι ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις στην Ελλάδα στο τέλος του 2010 έφτασαν περίπου τα 2 εκατομμύρια., ενώ στο ίδιο διάστημα οι Έλληνες χρήστες του facebook ήταν περίπου 3 εκατομμύρια!
Το internet και η τηλεόραση όλο και περισσότερο συγκλίνουν και δεν απέχουμε πολύ από την εποχή που θα γίνουν ένα. Η ανάγκη λοιπόν για μια εκπομπή που ζει στον παλμό της ψηφιακής εποχής είναι υπαρκτή και μπορεί να λειτουργήσει ως μέσο για την περαιτέρω εξοικείωση του κοινού με τις τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις,αλλά και ενημερωτικά τόσο για την χρήση της τεχνολογίας και των νέων προϊόντων όσο και για τη μεγιστοποίηση των ωφελειών που μπορούμε να εισπράξουμε από αυτήν.

[...]

Η εκπομπή αποτελεί μια καινούργια τηλεοπτική πρόταση, που αναφέρεται στο σήμερα και χρησιμοποιεί την τεχνολογία, σε κάθε της πτυχή. Μια ζωντανή εκπομπή, με την πιο κυριολεκτική έννοια του όρου, αφού θα μεταδίδεται ζωντανά, θα επικοινωνεί με το κοινό της ζωντανά, και θα παρουσιάζει την διαδικτυακή και τεχνολογική επικαιρότητα με ρυθμούς εξίσου γρήγορους με τους ρυθμούς της σύγχρονης καθημερινότητας.
Μοντέρνα θεματολογία, επικαιρότητα, φρέσκα ρεπορτάζ και καλεσμένοι με άποψη. Internet, τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις, gadgets, video games, μουσική, συνεντεύξεις, ρεπορτάζ αλλά και συμβουλές για καλή ζωή, διασκέδαση και πολλά νέα. Η εκπομπή θα είναι ανοιχτή και σε κάθε τηλεθεατή που επιθυμεί να παρουσιάσει το επίτευγμά του.
Ακόμα, η εκπομπή θα περιλαμβάνει:
• προτάσεις για site χρηστικά, διασκεδαστικά, ενημερωτικά, αλλά και περίεργα.
• Ειδήσεις επικαιρότητας από news portals αλλά και blogs.
• Τεχνολογικές εταιρείες
• Crash test e-υπηρεσιών
• e-reading, e-learning και η ένταξη τους στο ελληνικό εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα.
• Αγορές, φτηνές αγορές, Booking
• Downloading
• Ελληνικά ερευνητικά κέντρα
• Ηλεκτρονικές Υπηρεσίες του Δημοσίου
• Αστεία video από το internet αλλά και ρεπορτάζ στην πόλη και τι συμβαίνει καθημερινά σε αυτή.
• Mobile living, Virtual μουσεία, Λογοτεχνία και τεχνολογία, Σινεμά και τεχνολογία, Μουσική και τεχνολογία, e-books,
• Τεχνολογία και περιβάλλον
• Αυτοκίνητα – νεωτερισμοί
• Συνεντεύξεις με επιστήμονες, καλλιτέχνες, νέους επιχειρηματίες από τον χώρο της τεχνολογίας, street artists, ακτιβιστές, ανθρώπους με άποψη και λόγο. Κάποιες από τις συνεντεύξεις θα γίνονται στο πλατό, ενώ κάποιες άλλες θα γίνονται μέσω skype. Οι τηλεθεατές θα έχουν τη δυνατότητα να στέλνουν τις δικές τους ερωτήσεις κατά τη διάρκεια των συνεντεύξεων.
• Τα τελευταία τεχνολογικά νέα, τα τελευταία gadgets, όλες οι εξελίξεις του ψηφιακού κόσμου.
• Τests σε καινούρια τεχνολογικά προϊόντα καθημερινής χρήσης, καινούργια προγράμματα υπολογιστών και παρουσιάσεις των τελευταίων video games.
• Διαδραστικότητα με το τηλεοπτικό κοινό, με chatting κατά τη διάρκεια της εκπομπής (facebook, twitter, instant messenger, sms).
• Μουσικά νέα, πάντα σε συνάρτηση με το internet – νέα γκρουπάκια και καλλιτέχνες στο myspace.
• Ζωντανή μουσική από τους καλεσμένους στο στούντιο τραγουδιστές και γκρουπάκια.
• Προτάσεις για εξόδους, εκδρομές και καλή ζωή.
Το σκηνικό της εκπομπής είναι μοντέρνο, με αισθητική loft. Ένα πλατό γεμάτο οθόνες, υπολογιστές και κάμερες όλων των ειδών. Broadcast κάμερες, φωτογραφικές μηχανές που τραβάνε video, HD Handycams, μικροκάμερες, και smart phones. ​
Κοκκίνισα τις αγγλικούρες. Προσφέρομαι να τους τα εξελληνίζω. Θα τους έρθω φθηνότερα.
:)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 22, 2011)

Συμφωνώ με την ύπαρξη των περισσοτέρων, στην εκδοχή που βρίσκονται στο κείμενο. Όποιος πει ότι το _downloading_ μεταφράζεται ως _κατέβασμα_, να έρθει στο σπίτι μου να τον δείρω, πάραυτα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2011)

Εγώ το θεωρώ φρικαλέο το πρόστιμο, αλλά θέλω να μάθω λεπτομέρειες, π.χ. το σκεπτικό. 

Κατά τ' άλλα, κάθε απόδοση της λέξης έχει τη θέση της — και το _download_ και το _κατεβάζω_ και το _μεταφορτώνω / καταφορτώνω_ και η _λήψη αρχείου_. Δεν γινόμαστε δογματικοί!


----------

